# Ugly Florida Spalted Holly Burl



## Dane Fuller (Jun 21, 2012)

I bought a hunk of this stuff from Mr. Rebuild and turned a bowl for my buddy that did the wiring for the new lathe. It was tough to turn and gave me a lot of fits but I finally got it finished. This is some spectacular wood, Joe! Thanks again!!!!
About 2.5" tall X 8.5" wide. Finish is antique oil.
[attachment=6925]
[attachment=6926]
[attachment=6927]
[attachment=6928]


----------



## Cousinwill (Jun 21, 2012)

Gorgeous looking bowl !!


----------



## kweinert (Jun 21, 2012)

Dane Fuller said:


> It was tough to turn and gave me a lot of fits




What do you mean by 'tough to turn'? In what way?

Thanks.

Ken


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 21, 2012)

Beautiful wood and fantastic use of it............


----------



## DKMD (Jun 21, 2012)

That's crazy looking stuff, Dane! Nicely done sir!


----------



## brown down (Jun 21, 2012)

now thats some nice looking :ufw:
nicely done shape and everything! that def has some gnarly grain, love the figure!


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words, folks.



kweinert said:


> What do you mean by 'tough to turn'? In what way?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Ken



It dulled everything I touched to it at a record pace. I was sharpening about every 3 minutes and it was a cast iron b!tch to sand...LOL


----------



## TimR (Jun 21, 2012)

Nicely done Dane...nicely done!


----------



## drycreek (Jun 21, 2012)

Beautiful! I like!


----------



## bench1holio (Jun 21, 2012)

wow! thats an awsome peice,  well worth the effort


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 21, 2012)

Beautiful bowl ! What did you use for a finish? Awesome shape.
Scott


----------



## Vern Tator (Jun 22, 2012)

_Very Nice Dane !!!_ That spalt might have been allergic to the Mustard colored lathe. Send some up here and I'll try it on my big blue lathe.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks again, guys!



NYWoodturner said:


> Beautiful bowl ! What did you use for a finish? Awesome shape.
> Scott



Scott,
I gave it a couple good soaks of Minwax Antique Oil & buffed it in with a paper towel while on the lathe.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jun 22, 2012)

Missus Rebuild said:


> :clapping: you turned that ugly into gorgeous! truly amazing, and I love the open shape so you can see the inside grain. i see all these beautiful things you guys do with our wood and it is so inspiring! if you are ok with it, may I use a picture on our etsy.com site as an example of what the wood looks like turned? If you would prefer I don't, it is absolutely no worry!



Thank you! 
Sure you can use any photo you'd like. Do I need to email them to you or can you grab it from here?


----------

